# Grooming at PetSmart



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone...while I was at Petsmart buying my Cesar's food for the Puchibag offer, I was approached by the girls who do the grooming. Since the snow, they had a number of cancellations. They offered to groom my puppy (bath, nail clip, trim around paws and bottom, ear hair) for half price. They charged me $7.50 and she looks adorable. They did it while I was in the store. I have to say I was hesitant at first, but then I figured how bad could it go if I was standing there watching them, right? Well, she had the attention of four groomers and reminded me of the scene from the Wizard of Oz when the Cowardly Lion got groomed. I'll try to up load a photo to my gallery. I will definitely go back to them for a wash and fluff. I'm not sure about a full clip, though. Best part is they gave her a pretty little red bow that matches her coat! And soon to match her PuchiBag! I guess red is her signature color. I just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HOW LUCKY!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I have been going to PetSmart for grooming for 5 months. 

Jennifer, my groomer, is great. I don't leave Puddles, until shes ready for him. Not wanting him in a pen any longer than needed. She always looks us up in the store and sits down on the floor plays with him. She does not know what my hubbie looks like, so I have had him to sneak and look in the windows several times. Not once has seen any thing going on wrong, as being mean to Puddles. She only does things I ask for and the way I want it. We have a groomer in town, with a nice shoppe that will groom your fur ball the way she thinks is best no matter what you tell her.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

One time i took sunny to a petco groomer and they actully let me in the back bechind the glass with him while they were trimming him which was cool.....but then they yelled at me about how badly behaved he was not my fault he was a baby then


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jan 25 2005, 09:16 PM
> *One time i took sunny to a petco groomer and they actully let me in the back bechind the glass with him while they were trimming him which was cool.....but then they yelled at me about how badly behaved he was not my fault he was a baby then
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31525*


[/QUOTE]








OMG, I would of had an absolute FIT right there in the middle of the store. I'm the kind that would make posters and protest outside their front doors!! I have just heard HORROR stories about groomers. Their business is strictly a "service oriented" one and they will not have clients if that type of attitude continues.....you poor thing. Sisse isn't even living with us yet and if anyone yelled at me because she was acting like, oh my God, a PUPPY they would certainly regret their comments!! Whew.......that really made me mad. I am so sorry that happened to you and Sunny!!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I used to take Boom to Petsmart for grooming... I no longer do... you can look at my thread called "The groomer slaughtered Booms hair" for reason why...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Wait...they only charged you $7.50? Or $17.50? 

And where are the pictures?!?!?!?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwww can't wait for pictures!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 30 2005, 07:35 PM
> *Wait...they only charged you $7.50?  Or $17.50?
> 
> And where are the pictures?!?!?!?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32421*


[/QUOTE]









Yes, it was only $7.50 and there is a photo of her in my gallery. It's the one with the red bow in her hair. She kind of pulled out her bow a bit, but she still looks cute! They only charged me $7.50 because it was a few days after the storm and they had so many people cancel. They weren't busy at all so I guess I was in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jan 30 2005, 07:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Yes, it was only $7.50 and there is a photo of her in my gallery. It's the one with the red bow in her hair. She kind of pulled out her bow a bit, but she still looks cute! They only charged me $7.50 because it was a few days after the storm and they had so many people cancel. They weren't busy at all so I guess I was in the right place at the right time.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32424
[/B][/QUOTE]
















WHAT A DOLL BABY!!!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh!! VERY CUTE!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

She's going back tomorrow for a bath and fluff. I'm going to see if they can do a double top knot for her.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, what a deal you got! She looks wonderful!







Don't you just want to kiss her little nose?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! I hate you...In a good way  . She is absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

She is just precious!! It appears they did a good job!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That is the greatest photo!


----------

